

Europe's 1st mobile accelerator -backed by ex Admob/Amobee/Google mob enginr VP - jessinblue
http://www.kernelmag.com/scene/2472/springboard-launches-new-mobile-accelerator/

======
adotify
looks interesting, how do i apply?

~~~
jessinblue
Click the link to apply:

[http://www.f6s.com/springboardmobile2012#programs/ajax-
appli...](http://www.f6s.com/springboardmobile2012#programs/ajax-application)

